# Tried ONR and i hate it.



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Im sorry if im going against the grain here but ive tired ONR last week and really didn't like it.

Car is a new Vauxhall Insignia, in Black metallic. Car was dusty but not dirty

Used a sheepskin mitt.

It seemed to do everything it was meant to, even if it felt strange. I pre-sprayed each panel before I washed (using same solution as in bucket).

I used side to side gentle, no pressure movement.

The mitt got dirty very quickly, and didn't seem to clean up in the solution.

I persevered, trusting the product and finished the car. The wheels were a pain, as were the under arches (left till last and used a different mitt for these) and I finished feeling like it had had nothing more than what a QD would give. 

Came to re-glaze the car at the weekend and noticed fine scratches in straight lines on some panels that were reflecting in the sun. Not swirls but straight line scratches. I can only presume this was the wash mitt.

Ive decided to shelve the ONR for now until work out a better method.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I've never seen anyone use a sheep skin mitt with onr. Sounds like it's caused slight marring. If I was too use onr I would just pay the £32 for the big red sponge which has been designed for the product. Yes it's over priced but for me personally it's the only true way I'd get a true reflection of how it performs


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

IVe never got on with WW or RW, doesn't feel lubricated enough, I would disagree about the QD statement and would add that a QD would be more beneficial as it would provide more lube


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Did you have a second bucket of just tap water to give the mitt a good clean after each panel?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

I use ONR weekly and love it - however different technique.

Bucket with ONR wash solution, soak some mf-cloths and wring out lightly before use.
Sprayer with ONR QD-solution, pre soak each panel before wiping with the soaked mf-cloth. Turn over to a fresh side of the cloth after each wipe.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Did you move the mitt in straight lines only? That is how I wash my car so I know if it was me that put swirl marks in the paint. I never use mitt in a circular motion.

The pre wash needs to be a stronger mix. I use 30ml of ONR to make 1ltr of solution. Spray on and leave to dwell for a minute or two before washing with mix the bucket, 30ml to make 5ltr solution, 60 for 10, etc.

The Gary Dean method looks to be the best approach as you never put dirt back into the wash mix. For other results use a grouting sponge or the big red overpriced sponge.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Did you move the mitt in straight lines only? That is how I wash my car so I know if it was me that put swirl marks in the paint. I never use mitt in a circular motion.


Slightly off topic and apologies but was there not a thread on here (if not I definitely saw it somewhere as the swirls were magnified) that swirl marks are not actually circular but are straight lines and are seen as circular as a result of the way we view them and the lighting used?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Always use sponges or mf towels with rinseless washes...never sheepskin mitts...those are for standard shampoos.


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just wondering if the answer is, as AJ suggests, that a sponge or a microfibre is the answer. Almost as if the wash media needs to be ensuring the product is in more direct contact with the surface. A sheepskin mitt might create a bit of barrier.

Not explained myself very well but I know what I mean.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

If only the OP had researched the various tutorials.
This is a rinseless wash that uses hardly any water. 
NEVER use anything like a lambswool mitt and even long pile plush MF is a risk. These products are the dogs at picking up dirt and holding it in the fibres when used for this purpose, inevitably producing marring and swirls.

Spray the panel and allow to dwell then using a soaked (ONR solution) low pile MF or open cell type sponge gently wipe away in a straight line, rinsing the applicator between each pass. If using MF use the Gary Dean method and change to a new cloth regularly.

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

macca666 said:


> Slightly off topic and apologies but was there not a thread on here (if not I definitely saw it somewhere as the swirls were magnified) that swirl marks are not actually circular but are straight lines and are seen as circular as a result of the way we view them and the lighting used?


"The scratches can run in all directions and only look like a swirl or cobweb as a result of the way they scatter light from a single point of light. This is an important point to understand. The scratches are likely not circular in nature, it is just the way the collection of them is reflecting the light. When you look closely at the surface you might see that a good number of the scratches run along the length of the car in the direction of travel."

Harry


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

westerman said:


> If only the OP had researched the various tutorials.
> This is a rinseless wash that uses hardly any water.
> NEVER use anything like a lambswool mitt and even long pile plush MF is a risk. These products are the dogs at picking up dirt and holding it in the fibres when used for this purpose, inevitably producing marring and swirls.
> 
> ...


to be fair, I had watched numerous tutorials and each one used a different wash medium. The general consenus seems to be (and ive read it on here also) that the mitt/sponge/MF didn't matter …. the ONR would lubricate it.

Someone else asked if I dunked in a clean bucket. Answer is no. The 'tutorials' only use one bucket and the claim that ONR will trap the dirt and make it sink. (that didn't happen with mine). Theres a guy on here (cant remember name) that wrote a guide on ONR which I read and he says he uses a noodle mitt.

~confused


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I must admit i bought a bottle and didn't get on with i straight away, my fault for trying to rush things etc, but i changed my method, use about 6-7 mf cloths each time and if its just a light dusting on the car will always use it now,bbut for more heavier soiling i will foam then wash with shampoo using my pad and then rinse over each panel with onr as its adds protection each time. I found the more you use it the easier it becomes, then finish off with some sort of spray wax or coating.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I must admit i bought a bottle and didn't get on with i straight away, my fault for trying to rush things etc, but i changed my method, use about 6-7 mf cloths each time and if its just a light dusting on the car will always use it now,bbut for more heavier soiling i will foam then wash with shampoo using my pad and then rinse over each panel with onr as its adds protection each time. I found the more you use it the easier it becomes, then finish off with some sort of spray wax or coating.


thanks. I think I will try this next time.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Andy1972 said:


> to be fair, I had watched numerous tutorials and each one used a different wash medium. The general consenus seems to be (and ive read it on here also) that the mitt/sponge/MF didn't matter …. the ONR would lubricate it.
> 
> Someone else asked if I dunked in a clean bucket. Answer is no. The 'tutorials' only use one bucket and the claim that ONR will trap the dirt and make it sink. (that didn't happen with mine). Theres a guy on here (cant remember name) that wrote a guide on ONR which I read and he says he uses a noodle mitt.
> 
> ~confused


Hi Andy.

I think it takes a while to come to terms with using ONR as the methods don't follow the normal washing processes.

I too use a noodle mitt on occasions as it's nice and open and not only does it rinse well but you can see you've rinsed it. I also have an open cell grouting sponge as recommended by Bigpikle in his DW article. The polymers in ONR do discolour your washing applicator during use but this is easily cleaned later.

The thing is, so many of us use this product without swirls or marring which points to application as being the issue.

Harry


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I tried a mitt and hated it, felt weird and didn't do the job of the B&Q grout sponge.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I tried a lambswool mitt on one panel, just didn't like it at all, felt very draggy. I use a large mf cloth folded into quarters, turn after each wipe, then rinse after each panel.


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

I tried it for the first time at the weekend. I didn't like it. Felt like I was using dirty water and I used a wash pad so might try a microfibre cloth next time. Also my pad was dirty after the wash and APC was struggling to remove it. Car wasn't particularly dirty, just dusty.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

benj said:


> I tried it for the first time at the weekend. I didn't like it. Felt like I was using dirty water and I used a wash pad so might try a microfibre cloth next time. Also my pad was dirty after the wash and APC was struggling to remove it. Car wasn't particularly dirty, just dusty.


I recently posted a few questions around ONR because it all felt very "odd" to use it without the usual fuss/buckets/pressure washer/snow etc.

One of the posters suggested I follow the Garry Dean method which I found on YouTube. Simply put, the method uses a number of MF towels without any of them being re-used on the paintwork. I tried it this weekend and was very pleased with the results - it also felt a "quick" way to wash the car although I did take it easy because I was nervous.

I will certainly try the same method next time now that I feel more confident :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Andy1972 said:


> to be fair, I had watched numerous tutorials and each one used a different wash medium. The general consenus seems to be (and ive read it on here also) that the mitt/sponge/MF didn't matter …. the ONR would lubricate it.
> 
> Someone else asked if I dunked in a clean bucket. Answer is no. The 'tutorials' only use one bucket and the claim that ONR will trap the dirt and make it sink. (that didn't happen with mine). Theres a guy on here (cant remember name) that wrote a guide on ONR which I read and he says he uses a noodle mitt.
> 
> ~confused


Andy don't let common sense go out the window when using ONR. Still 2 buckets, 1 with the ONR and another with normal water.

After each panel give the wash mitt a thorough hand wash in the water before ringing out thoroughly. This keeps the dirt reserved only to one bucket and ensures the mitt and ONR bucket is clean as possible before touching each panel.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Andy don't let common sense go out the window when using ONR. Still 2 buckets, 1 with the ONR and another with normal water.
> 
> After each panel give the wash mitt a thorough hand wash in the water before ringing out thoroughly. This keeps the dirt reserved only to one bucket and ensures the mitt and ONR bucket is clean as possible before touching each panel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Brian, Yvan covered this at waxstock live on stage. He recommends if you use the 2 bucket method with ONR, then you should put ONR in the rinse bucket Aswell. He also said that people need to evaluate the condition of their car, if you would pre wash your car whilst using a standard 2 bucket wash, then you should pre wash whilst using ONR Aswell. He advised pre spraying the car with ONR and pressure washing off prior to contact. My opinion is its a no rinse shampoo and should be used as such


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

aslettd said:


> Brian, Yvan covered this at waxstock live on stage. He recommends if you use the 2 bucket method with ONR, then you should put ONR in the rinse bucket Aswell. He also said that people need to evaluate the condition of their car, if you would pre wash your car whilst using a standard 2 bucket wash, then you should pre wash whilst using ONR Aswell. He advised pre spraying the car with ONR and pressure washing off prior to contact. My opinion is its a no rinse shampoo and should be used as such


Excuse my ignorance, but if you're going to be using a pressure washer then why would you be using ONR...??:speechles


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

TonyHill said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but if you're going to be using a pressure washer then why would you be using ONR...??:speechles


Well that is upto the user to decide, your still using less water, it would be over 20ltrs less for me, with the 2nd bucket and a final rinse.Over 20ltrs that havent been 'wasted'. The whole of detailing is just opinions.some will say ONR is safer and more lubricated than a standard shampoo. Like I said, this is what Yvan stated.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

aslettd said:


> Brian, Yvan covered this at waxstock live on stage. He recommends if you use the 2 bucket method with ONR, then you should put ONR in the rinse bucket Aswell. He also said that people need to evaluate the condition of their car, if you would pre wash your car whilst using a standard 2 bucket wash, then you should pre wash whilst using ONR Aswell. He advised pre spraying the car with ONR and pressure washing off prior to contact. My opinion is its a no rinse shampoo and should be used as such


Resurrecting this, but used ONR for the 1st time yesterday on my motorbike. Superb results. Quick prewash rinse with BH AF at 4% on lower half. 2 bucket method with ONR in both, soft wash mit and deionised water (super hard water here and loads of black plastic on the bike). Quick prespray with ONR at 1:16, wipe with noodle mit, dry with drying towel. Looks like a great, clean, swirl free result.

I think this, minus the deionised water, will also be my new method for the car now as well. Saves at least one power rinse down.....

Any thoughts or observations from those using ONR?

Cheers.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Did you move the mitt in straight lines only? That is how I wash my car so I know if it was me that put swirl marks in the paint. I never use mitt in a circular motion.
> 
> The pre wash needs to be a stronger mix. I use 30ml of ONR to make 1ltr of solution. Spray on and leave to dwell for a minute or two before washing with mix the bucket, 30ml to make 5ltr solution, 60 for 10, etc.
> 
> The Gary Dean method looks to be the best approach as you never put dirt back into the wash mix. For other results use a grouting sponge or the big red overpriced sponge.


Exactly this method ^^


----------

